# snack time



## smker (Mar 7, 2013)

thats like a treat a few times a year,  as the cost is so high.













99988062.jpg



__ smker
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are my fav! Yummmm shrimp! :drool

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 7, 2013)

Also a favorite here - looking good! Did you smoke or grill?


----------

